# bear fat recipe?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Does someone have a bear fat recipe for soap? It is not listed on soapcalc- 
would it be equal with tallow or lard? 
thanks! someone's coming with frozen bear fat to make soap- something new to try....


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

That would be great to know for folks interested in prepping more thna regular hobby soapmaking.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

missed it, it is called tallow, bear on soapcalc.....


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Gee a Tallow Bear Sounds like a new Care Bear...LOL ( Sorry I just couldn't resisgt that!) Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad you found it IHN. I was going to direct you to SoapCalc. I know I have it on my Excel lye calculator that Ken (SoapCalc creator) used as a base for SoapCalc.

For other inquiring minds, Bear Tallow has the same SAP value as Beef Tallow .139


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Mullers is correct! Bear fat is the same as beef fat. Im making 2 batches of Homesteader soap Sunday. Now to finish rendering the bear fat that is in the freezer!


----------

